# Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal



## vechtehunter (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo
Ich fahre bald einen Tag mit meinem Opa nach Holland an der Grenze zu Nordhorn zum Nordhorn Almelo Kanal.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Gewässer gemacht?
Eignet der Kanal sich zum Karpfenangeln und Feedern?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

Gute Frage!

Habe den letztens auch mal bei GoogleEarth gefunden und für ziemlich interessant befunden... 
Habe allerdings absolut keine Ahnung, wie es da wirklich vor Ort aussieht.
Mal sehen, werd ich vielleicht im Frühjahr mal unter die Lupe nehmen, wenn es wärmer ist... 
Bis dahin fahr ich nur dahin, was ich auch kenne...


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

Moin Moin

Wohne ja nur einen Steinwurf entfernt vom Nordhorn Almelo Kanaal.

Auf Karpfen wird dort eigentlich nicht gezielt geangelt. Feedern kann man da an ein paar wenige Stellen. Das problem ist das der Kanaal sehr flach ist. Die "wenigen Tiefen" Stellen sind meist vor den Wehren. 

Allerdings kann man da dann auch gut Fangen, ist dann aber auch recht schnell überlaufen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

Was für Fischarten sind denn generell drin zu finden? 

Nicht, das man mal nen Ansitz (beispielsweise auf Zander) auf einen Fisch macht, aber letztlich gar keine Chance darauf hat...


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

Wenn Raubfisch dann Hecht und Barsch. 

Aber Weißfisch wie Brassen und Rotaugen sind da schon eher ein Versuch wert.


----------



## vechtehunter (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

Wisst ihr im Kanal bestimmte gute stellen oder auch genannt Hot Spods wo sich die Weißfische dort aufhalten weil es dort ja flacher ist?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

Hot-Spots müssen nicht zwangsläufig niedrige Bereiche sein!

Glaube kaum, das hier jemand seine Hotspots verrät.
Aber ein Kanal ist in der Regel recht eintönig - alles was ungewöhnlich ist, können ganz schnell Hotspots sein...

(kleine Einläufe, Häfen, Wendebecken, Steinpackung wenn sonst nur Spundwände vorhanden sind, usw.)

Augen aufhalten und nicht vergessen: Rute ins Wasser und testen testen testen...


----------



## vechtehunter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

Danke, aber ich meinte ob in dem eher flachen Kanal die tiefen  Stellen z.B vor Wehren Hotspods sind.


----------



## peterung (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*

ich habe eine bitte kann jemand mir sagen gute stellen für angeln in holland.ich wohne in schüttorf und habe fischpass von 45 euro für holland.ich bevorzüge stille gewässer,keine fliessendes wasser.meine rede ist für region losser,de lutte.denekamf,enschede,aber keine campingplätze oder recreative parks.wenn jemand mir helfen kann grosser dank


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordhorn Almelo- Kanal*



peterung schrieb:


> ich habe eine bitte kann jemand mir sagen gute stellen für angeln in holland.ich wohne in schüttorf und habe fischpass von 45 euro für holland.ich bevorzüge stille gewässer,keine fliessendes wasser.meine rede ist für region losser,de lutte.denekamf,enschede,aber keine campingplätze oder recreative parks.wenn jemand mir helfen kann grosser dank



Was möchtest Du fangen? Raubfisch? Friedfisch?


----------

